# Symptoms and way to see if a horse is drugged



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Can i buy test strips to test for drugs in horses. Im really scared to buy a horse because it might be drugges ect. 

Any symptoms to test if a horse is on drugs ?


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmm..while I'm not sure if you can buy anything to test a horse for drugs. I'm sure you can bring a vet or take hair samples of the horse and give them to a vet to test for any drugs used.

Some signs to look for in the horse...

-consistent cocked leg.
-dull, lifeless expression.
-bottom lips always hangs, even if you try to make him jog/lope/etc.
-head hung low consistently
-not amused by anything

However, these are also signs of a very, very well finished horse...I have a friend who had a late cut gelding. He's not drugged yet he does everything I mentioned on the list, but he does spook and will give a lively expression here and there.

If the horse has all of theses signs, and possibly more suggested by other people then you may want to look at the owner/trainer of the horse.

-very nervous, reluctant
-reluctant to let you use your own vet and instead offer a vet that they chose.
-not willing to let you go into the barn, namely feed room.

And other that I'm sure you will be able to spot...
I've never dealt with this situation and the things I have told you I was told from others who have faced this situation. Best thing to do is have someone come along, who maybe has dealt with this situation before, and have them give a second opinion.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

To add a couple of possible symptoms.....

Gelding that is constantly dropped or half dropped even while being rode.
Horse that stretches like it is going to urinate but doesn't.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Also a horse in which the ears are flopping about instead of standing up or moving to sharp noises.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Another method that I was told is to touch the horses around the genitals. Most will flinch or tense.

Like TheAQHAGirl said, some horses can show signs of being drugged when they aren't, like my gelding.

It is very difficult. I feel that my first mare was drugged, as she was docile and simply wonderful for our test ride, but was pure racehorse once I'd bought her. However, the only signs she showed were those that can easily be attributed to a laid back or lazy horse. 

Your best bet is to visit more than once, and if you can, show up 'unexpected'. If you're like me, you'll feel a little uncomfortable doing that though, so even arriving early can help or simply saying that you'll be there sometime between A and B.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks every one.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

Im including blood tests when i get a vet check but only after i have tested the horses vital signs numerous times. Unfortunately the horse im checking is 4 hours away so me and dad r staying the night in the country and if we like the horse on the first day than the second day we will get a vet check and float horse down to agistment.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

I will thoroughly check horse on the first day ill spend all day if i have to, but the blood tests should show if the horse is on drugs or something like that.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think very few horses are actually drugged these days. If you were to ride the horse I imagine they'd be quite unresponsive so its not in the sellers best interest. I've been involved in horses for 10+ years and never in that time have I seen a drugged horse for sale, or known anyone else who has. It's all just stories. I'd be aware of it, but not worried. 

Many people think their horse has been drugged because when the horse comes to their place, the horse's personality changes. I think this is pretty common, because when a horse is at a new place with new people they start pushing boundaries. Different environment and dynamics.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

There is only one way to know if a horse has been drugged to make it quieter for riding and that is a blood test.

I agree with Saskia in that a horse's personality might well change in a new environment but I have known horses to be drugged both with light sedatives or with pain killers to make it sound.

I would go try and find a horse. Then arrange to have it vetted and request the vet to draw blood at that time. One phial is given to the owner and you take the other, Then if anything goes wrong the blood can be tested if necessary.

Another thing is that when the horse is vetted you should be present. I have known people go try a horse and it was what they wanted. The vet went along several days later saw it ridden by a good rider and noticed that the horse was fairly 'hot' but it is not for him to say so in the vetting. Bloods taken but, nothing to be found as the sedative would have long worn off. Had they been present then they would have seen it was a 'different' horse.


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

So a pre purchase Vet check does it take longer than a day ?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

OliviaMyee said:


> So a pre purchase Vet check does it take longer than a day ?


No, it only takes an hour or o depending what type of examination you want.

What happens is that the purchaser goes and sees the horse decides to buy then arranges for the vet to go examine it. This can be a while after the purchaser saw the horse.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Several years ago I found myself horseless. I was still in a back brace, so needed something extremely quiet and solid. I had thought I might try out a QH for the first time and found what I thought would suit.

The mare was for sale in a fairly well known QH breeding establishment, in Lakeside, California. She was said to be extremely quiet, well trained etc. I was told that a nearby riding school had leased her for a while, for their youngest children.

I made the long trip to see the mare. She was truly beautiful. Excellent pedigree and lovely conformation. When I arrived, she was already saddled, bridled and standing quietly. I mounted and rode around their property a bit. They also had a small herd of cattle, so I rode her in with their cattle for a while. The day was very windy but that didn't bother her at all. She did exactly as I asked, for the hours I was there. I still have the pictures we took that day.

I decided to purchase her and arranged for a vet check during the next few days. All came back A1. A well known Friesian breeder friend, offered to trailer her for me. Upon arriving at our place, I did notice that the mare came out of the trailer, like a whirlewind. Snorting, difficult for the fellow to hold her etc. She seemed to settle down in the stall and ate her dinner quietly. The next day I took her out to walk a bit in hand. Before even leaving the barn, the mare began to rear, circle around and kick out. And boy she could kick with those rear feet. She was too much for me to handle, so I had a trainer handle her. Same thing. We got her into a large paddock, so she could run off some steam. The paddock was enclosed with incredibly solid fencing, made of huge poles. The mare would gallop from one end to the other and actually not stop, but would hit herself in the chest, when reaching the other end.

A trainer friend did eventually saddle the mare and rode her. Even he said she was dangerous and would flip out unexpectedly, over nothing. In the stall, she was quiet and could be handled and groomed without flinching. However, taken out of the stall, she would become crazy. Nothing I had ever seen before - or since.

I eventually sold her to a lady trainer who knew her behavior and was willing to try to work with her.

I have always thought this mare must have been drugged, when I rode her. I thought it then and still do. I've bought and ridden many horses and many breeds, but never have had an experience such as this. I fully understand some horse will behave differently in a new place, but nothing as dangerous as this mare turned out to be. 

Over the years, I have often wondered if there was something I missed or should have questioned. She was already saddled and bridled, when I arrived. Was that unusual? Maybe. She was ten years old, yet had never been bred. This was unusual, since they were a QH breeding operation. Why had they never bred this mare, yet they had bred her and still owned her sire and dam and she also had a superb pedigree. Maybe I should have questioned that. 

There were other things. At the time I rode her in their arena and also sorted cattle with her, the entire family and their help, came out, put chairs around the arena and watched me ride. At the time, I thought they were maybe checking to see how well I rode and whether I was the correct person for their special mare. Who knows. It was a bit odd.

So yes, I really do think this mare had problems and was probably drugged. And yes, I did contact the breeders to tell them of the problems. They didn't really believe me and were not particularly interested in how she was (now) behaving.

I did learn some lessons when purchasing horses, from this experience.

Lizzie


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I guess that's why they say, show up unexpected to try out a horse after the first time. However, some sellers might not appreciate you showing up unexpected.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Saskia said:


> I think very few horses are actually drugged these days. If you were to ride the horse I imagine they'd be quite unresponsive so its not in the sellers best interest. I've been involved in horses for 10+ years and never in that time have I seen a drugged horse for sale, or known anyone else who has. It's all just stories. I'd be aware of it, but not worried.
> 
> Many people think their horse has been drugged because when the horse comes to their place, the horse's personality changes. I think this is pretty common, because when a horse is at a new place with new people they start pushing boundaries. Different environment and dynamics.


I think you nailed it sure there are exceptions. But OP if you are buying from someone that sells lots of horses in the area and lots of horse people know them I would highly dout they are druging horses. Ask around, one thing I know about horse people they like to talk good or bad:lol: if there is a "they sold me a druged horse" story someone will know.

Also, if this is a worry for you tell the seller that you would like to take horse home for a week before buying him.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

try to touch its eye, most horses will not allow the eye to be touch, the actual eye itself, with the flat pad on your finger , in the corner..


----------

